# Fairy Town Name Ideas



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

so this is my 3rd town (i think???)

my sanrio town is half completed and my witch town is like 25% done, so anyone know some fairy town names?


I've come up with Camphor so far, (it reminds me of totoro's Camphor tree) so anyone have ideas?


----------



## Hiraeth (Mar 4, 2017)

Fairydust? Pixiedust? Stardust??

Sorry for them all ending in dust, and I don't think the first two fit in the character limit.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 4, 2017)

The Oz books, from which The Wizard of Oz movie was adapted, were rife with fairy lands. Besides Oz, there was the Land of Ev, Land of Mo, Isle of Pingaree, and this isn't counting all the little whimsically named regions within Oz itself. And the author, L. Frank Baum, wrote other books featuring fairy lands, like Ix, Noland, and Yew. Check out Project Gutenberg, maybe something will inspire you


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 4, 2017)

Pastelia? Galaxy? Lunar?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> Pastelia? Galaxy? Lunar?



i really like galaxy!


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Celestia
Everglow
Serenity
Polaris
Entravia
Fantasia
Illusion
Poof
Starlow
Pixilate


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Celestia
> Everglow
> Serenity
> Polaris
> ...




These are all so beautiful! And Celestia reminds me of MLP, lol.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> These are all so beautiful! And Celestia reminds me of MLP, lol.


Really? Thought I made horrible suggestions. XD
Welp, hope you find a new town name!


----------



## Hiraeth (Mar 5, 2017)

Serenity?

How about mayor Totoro of Camphor? Maybe you can incorporate some studio ghibli references in your town.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 5, 2017)

Hiraeth said:


> Serenity?
> 
> How about mayor Totoro of Camphor? Maybe you can incorporate some studio ghibli references in your town.



i really like the totoro idea!


----------

